# Foremost midweight, what others are the same?



## schwinnman67 (Jan 10, 2016)

I had this Foremost midweight when I was in Jr High (about 1981-82) and I traded for a Schwinn Typhoon (bad choice, was not complete). I would like to find another like it, but I've never seen another Foremost.

I know that there were other brands that were similar (probably made by Murray??), so what were the others?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 10, 2016)

Wasn't Foremost the JC Penney "house brand"?


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 10, 2016)

Foremost built by Murray for JC Penney. Yours was the Foremost version of the Sears Spaceliner. There were many others. I know jd56 has lots of know how on these.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2016)

youre right on the brand scott, jc penny. there was also a western flyer cosmic flyer model. same style bike.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 10, 2016)

Nice pic! Hiawatha and AMC had their version of this too. It had a rear rack from the factory, which this one is missing. The chain ring was changed out too.


----------



## schwinnman67 (Jan 10, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Nice pic! Hiawatha and AMC had their version of this too. It had a rear rack from the factory, which this one is missing. The chain ring was changed out too.





When I got that, it was missing the rack and fenders. I got a girls version and stripped the fenders and seat. The front sprocket is a 44t Sugino and I think I had a 14t on the rear... 

So far it looks like  the other versions so far are...

Western Flyer Cosmic Flyer
Hiawatha ?????
Otasco Flying O Lancer
Sears Spaceliner 

Just curious about the Spaceliner, I've seen them with the double cantilever frame and a single cantilever, why 2 styles?


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 10, 2016)

schwinnman67 said:


> When I got that, it was missing the rack and fenders. I got a girls version and stripped the fenders and seat. The front sprocket is a 44t Sugino and I think I had a 14t on the rear...
> 
> So far it looks like  the other versions so far are...
> 
> ...




Pretty sure all Spaceliners are double cantilevers. There are 2 distinct styles, 1964-65 and 66-68. The early versions have the "straight tank" and the later versions have the "forward thrust" tanks.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 13, 2016)

Otasco Flying O Lancer was a similar model.   Also built by Murray.

This is my late 63' manufactured (64' model), well when I got it.   I am bringing it back to life presently.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 14, 2016)

*Another version*

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5376319418.html


Mike


----------



## Barry Carlisle (Dec 9, 2016)

piercer_99 said:


> Otasco Flying O Lancer was a similar model.   Also built by Murray.
> 
> This is my late 63' manufactured (64' model), well when I got it.   I am bringing it back to life presently.
> 
> View attachment 265270


----------

